# Pics From Work, Herps And Inverts



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Was backing up some photo folders at work before we move to our new building, thought some of you might like to see some of the locals we encounter during field surveys.

Emydura krefftii (Krefft's turtle)

















Chelodina canni (Cann's long-necked turtle)









Litoria gracilenta (Dainty treefrog)

















Heteronotia binoei (Bynoe's gecko)

















Oedura tryoni (Southern spotted velvet gecko)

































Oedura coggeri (Northern spotted velvet gecko)









Ctenophorus caudicinctus (Ring-tailed dragon)









Diporiphora australis (Tommy roundhead)









Diporiphora bilineata complex (Two-lined dragon)

















Chlamydosaurus kingii (Frilled lizard juvenile)


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Pogona barbata (Bearded dragon)

























Varanus storri

























Oxyuranus scutellatus (Taipan)

















Stegonotus cucculatus (Slatey-grey)









Morelia spilota (Carpet python). The snake grabbed the mom with the baby in her pouch. Baby pulled free but the python wrapped it with its tail while it swallowed mom. Python released the baby once mom was down. Baby survived and was passed on to wildlife carers.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Inverts (not my specialty so I won't try naming them.)


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Very cool pics man, amazing story about that python. So cool how he held the other prey with his tail.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures!


----------

